# Vascra race event in 1 week!!!



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*VASCRA *
 *[SIZE=-0]Vintage Aurora Slot Car Racers **Association*

*
Guys
**Reminder: The club season opener is Saturday, September 24th At Joe's Hobbies in Weirton, West Virginia*


*Everyone is welcome to race in our group, no start up fees or anything that has to pay the bills!!!

If you all like to BS and have fun racing this is the place to be in our Tri-state area.

Remember we are going with a new race format this year, so make sure you all ready to race.

We will get the famous Dicarlo's pizza for us to eat!!!
*

*1. September- 24th, 2011*
*Joe Murray--Joe's Hobbies*
*134 mason Street*
*Weirton, Wv 26062
*

*Doors Open at 4:00pm to ?*
Open Practice 4:00 PM, Green Flag 5:30 PM *Race event*

*A. Muscle cars long wheel base.*
*B. Super Stock with ECHORR RULES*

*---------------------------------------------------*
*2. October 15th 2011---Ron and Chris Sklenar*
*1st Annual Fall BoneBreaker 400 lap race*
*A. 50'S AND 60' FAIRGROUND SPECIALS*
*B. Concourse Best appearing body *  
*----------------------------------------------------*
*3. October 22, 2011---Jim Buffington*

*A. Stock t-jet fairground bodies on the figure "8"*
*B. Super stock--With ECHORR RULES * *-------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*4. November 5, 2011---Roger Pfab*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*5. November 12 2011-- Western Pa Slot Car show --Monroeville, Pa*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*5A. November 19 2011--MARKS MODEL WORLD--CANTON, OHIO*
*A. Trans am Type Bodies with our Double Flange rims at 1 -1/8"*
*B. Super Stock with ECHORR RULES*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*6. December 3 2011-----Jim Buffington--*

*A. AFX stock any body*
*B Super stock--With ECHORR RULES*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*7. December 17 2011----Joe Murray------*
*A. Lemans type Bodies*
*B. Super Stock With ECHORR RULES*
*C. IROC race with t-jet chassis*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*8. January 7 2012----Jeff Albitz*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*9. January 21 2012---Jim Buffington*
*A. Super stock ECHORR RULES*
*B. aNY BODY STYLE STOCK T-JET*
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*10. February 4---2012--Joe Murray -NASCAR BODIES IN BOTH STOCK T-JET AND SUPER STOCK--------VASCRA*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*11. February 18 2012---JOHN EGAN*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*12. March 10 2012----- Jeff Albitz*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*13. March 24 2012 ----Jim Buffington*
*A. Stock t-jets with Corvette bodies*
*B. Super Stock With ECHORR RULES*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*14. April-----2012 Ron and Chris Sklenarâ€"*
*BONEBREAKER 400 Lap race*
*A. Hot Rod Coupes AND HOT ROD ROADSTERS for our 400 lap race*
*B. Concourse best appearing Hot Rod coupes.*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*15. April 21 2012 ----ROGER PFAB*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*16. May 12 2012 -----JOE MURRAY VASCRA COOK OUT----*
*A. INDY CARS ECHORR RULES*
* B. SUPER STOCK*
[/SIZE]


----------

